
Uber’s self-driving car showed no signs of slowing before fatal crash - portofcall
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/19/17140936/uber-self-driving-crash-death-homeless-arizona
======
Sonnol53
Uber vs FB scandal... and so many other tech news happening at the same time!!

